
Parrot AR.Drone - nir
http://www.parrot.com/
======
charltones
But is the video link to the iPhone encrypted or not?

------
javert
This looks awesome but I couldn't easily find a price on their site (maybe
none announced yet?).

Also, I'll be holding out for the Android version (if they make one).

